# Do you smile to yourself when you see a dog going for a ride?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I always smile when I see a dog going for a ride....and a golden makes me smile even more!!


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

same all dogs make me smile when i see them but a light up when i see a golden.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I always love to see a dog getting a day out to see the world. I notice when I'm walking the dogs I get a lot more smiles than if I were to walk alone. Now that I have two dogs I get twice the smiles and waves.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure do!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Want to see a golden smile? Ask my boys if they want to go for a car ride & not only do they smile but they go CRAZY!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing better than seeing a golden with their head out the window taking in all life has to offer.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Absolutely! I used to take my first guy for rides all the time. I would make my Christmas shopping in short trips so Sam could go with me. He loved them. Ike gets carsick, so I'm waiting for him to start enjoying the car.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it makes me smile to see a dog riding around with his owners, and extra big smile when its a golden. if i see a golden out for a walk while driving to and from work, i ALWAYS mention it later to my bf.. he does the same.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I think to myself "There goes a lucky dog, and an even luckier person to have such a great companion to ride shotgun"._


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This morning I had to move my car so my husband could go to work, so Brady came for "the ride". I was just explaining to my 9 year old that dogs going for a ride is one of the most exciting things to them.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We have noticed that when we take our goldens for a ride that everyone staring at our car is smiling. And when the second GR head pops up and they see the puppy ... they not only smile.... they laugh.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I always love to see a dog getting a day out to see the world. I notice when I'm walking the dogs I get a lot more smiles than if I were to walk alone. Now that I have two dogs I get twice the smiles and waves.


I agree with that.. People cant help but smile at Murphy, he is just too darn cute! And I dont think they would smile at me either, unless just to be polite. I find my self smiling at other people with there dogs too, hopefully they know I too am a dog owner and not just a creep who is smiling at there dog..


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> This morning I had to move my car so my husband could go to work, so Brady came for "the ride". I was just explaining to my 9 year old that dogs going for a ride is one of the most exciting things to them.


you know, this is something i have to watch. the few times i've let her do that and then we don't actually go anywhere, she gives me sort of a hard time getting out - i'll tell her to get out and she'll lay down instead. almost like she feels like she's getting cheated for not getting a real ride. :bowl:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> you know, this is something i have to watch. the few times i've let her do that and then we don't actually go anywhere, she gives me sort of a hard time getting out - i'll tell her to get out and she'll lay down instead. almost like she feels like she's getting cheated for not getting a real ride. :bowl:


Hershey and Sasha #1 used to help me "move the car" and I always got a big look of disappointment from the two of them---it was as if they were saying, "Is THAT it!!!!

I love to see dogs riding in cars, especially the ones who are really enjoying themselves (yes, I let my dogs hang their heads out the window) but I REALLY love to see a golden in the car. Sometimes I feel like tooting the horn but figure the driver would think I was nuts or something.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now that Bama is bigger and everywhere I go I get smiles and points because I ride in my convertible with Bama in his seatbelt. He sits with his head out the side window or straight back and lets the hair blow in the wind. It is getting really long behind his ears. But I am not going to try and take a picture like Rob, I will probably wreck.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I smile as long as they aren't in the bed of a pickup untied.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I always smile when I see a dog going for a ride....and a golden makes me smile even more!!


This was my answer, too..... I know how much my two love going for rides...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I smile at most dogs! If they are in the car or walking, a happy dog makes me happy!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> it makes me smile to see a dog riding around with his owners, and extra big smile when its a golden. if i see a golden out for a walk while driving to and from work, i ALWAYS mention it later to my bf.. he does the same.


 
Ok, I'm glad me and hubby aren't the only ones that talk about the dogs that we saw out and about.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just found this poll. My answer is DEFINITELY. And it does make it extra special to see another golden!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

bwoz said:


> Ok, I'm glad me and hubby aren't the only ones that talk about the dogs that we saw out and about.


we do this as well 


i have told this story here before but... at a red light one day a couple next to us started waving and blowing kisses to Faith. i rolled the window down to say hi and they were like "we just want to talk to the dog!" lol


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I know how much my 2 love to go for a ride, so when I see someone drive by with a dog in the car, I do smile. And I always smile whenever I see a Golden.

It's funny you brought this up today. I live on a corner and for the past several days I have seen this really nice new pick-up truck drive by and every time it drives by looking out the passenger window is a handsome yellow lab. He seems to go to work with dad every day, but then again, I'm not sure. Just guessing based on the time of day. What a lucky dog!!!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I always smile when I see others out for a ride and if its a golden I talk to it (through my window of course) LOL I always assume that people probably think I'm crazy! Oh well. If we have Libby in the car and DH and I see another Golden in the car we point it out to Libby (like she cares). Again, people probably think that we are crazy!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yup, and if it is a Golden


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I always smile, even more if it's a Golden.


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

I always smile - you just can't help it. You know the doggies are lovin' it. Riding in the car is one of Jake's most favorite things. The only time I don't smile is when I see a dog in the bed of a pick-up. Even though the dogs look like they're enjoying it, it always makes my heart lurch.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I always say "hi puppy" no matter how big the dog is. If Daisy is in the car I tell her "look at that cute puppy."


----------

